# Avere la meglio su qualcosa/qualcuno



## marco_aparis

Bonjour.
J'aurais besoin de traduire en français l'expression "avere la meglio su"... Voilà les deux phrases que je dois traduire en entier :
1) "In tale contesto, il rispetto per gli altri ha la meglio sulle esigenze dell'individuo" ;
2) "È la fede ad avere la meglio".
Qui pourrait m'aider, s'il vous plait ?
Merci bien.
marco


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Marco_aparis et bienvenue sur WRF,

Le règlement veut que tu proposes d'abord toi-même une traduction, et puis on pourra t'aider. Essaie Logos (CLIC ici), tu verras c'est pas mal. Si tu veux des suggestions plus précises, on est là.

.


----------



## marco_aparis

Bonjour.
J'aurais besoin de traduire en français l'expression "avere la meglio  su"... Voilà les deux phrases que je dois traduire en entier :
1) "In tale contesto, il rispetto per gli altri ha la meglio sulle esigenze dell'individuo" ;
2) "È la fede ad avere la meglio".
J'hésite entre "prévaloir sur" et "avoir le dessus sur".
Qui pourrait m'aider ?
Merci bien.
marco


----------



## matoupaschat

Senza complemento, mi sembrano possibili le due soluzioni: "C'est la foi qui prévaut" o "C'est la foi qui prend (mi piace di meno _avoir_) le dessus"
Con un complemento, preferisco "prévaloir sur". Le altre soluzioni mi parrebbero strane, suppongo a causa della cacofonia di "le dessus sur", senza però essere agrammaticali.


----------



## marco_aparis

matoupaschat said:


> Senza complemento, mi sembrano possibili le dua soluzioni: "C'est la foi qui prévaut" o "C'est la foi qui prend (mi piace di meno _avoir_) le dessus"
> Con un complemento, preferisco "prévaloir sur". Le altre soluzioni mi parrebbero strane, suppongo a causa della cacofonia di "le dessus sur", senza però essere agrammaticali.



Grazie mille! Gentilissimo.


----------



## plesea8

Direi anche io entrambe. "Prevaloir" corrisponde più a "Prevalere", mentre "Prendre le dessus" potrebbe corrispondere a un "Avere la meglio". 
Per ilr esto è questione di sfumature, sta a te scegliere. ;-)


----------



## aefrizzo

"C'est la foi qui l'emporte". Fuori luogo?


----------



## matoupaschat

aefrizzo said:


> "C'est la foi qui l'emporte". Fuori luogo?


No, no, va benissimo .
Ciao.


----------

